# 6200 JD Sump Screen



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Where is the pickup tube screen on this tractor?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it not on the pipe coming from the sump? Have to remove the pipe? Real PITA to remove at times....not sure just a guess


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure, I was hoping that was not the case.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

If it's anything like a 6400 it's on the left side of the housing for trans and rear axle. There's a big plug on the side when you take it out after all the oil comes out screen is right fhere


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Still no luck finding it. Screen is not on the main sumo return line.

Edit

Turns out it's beside the main sump line and can be accessed without pulling the mail line (to late now). If it was a snake it would have bitten us.


----------

